# Accuracy +/- Seconds Per Day



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Got a new M5, and now I've had it a few weeks (wearing daily), it's settled down to about +1 second per day (measured against my PC clock). Seems pretty good to me. Will it stay there or there-about or drift around as time passes?

Well pleased with it

Chris


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

I assume that this is a mechanical watch.

It'll certainly vary slightly depending on the different positions it finds itself in during the day, but not by much.

If, for instance, you forget it and leave it face-up for the day, it might run a tiny bit faster.

I've got a cheap mechanical pocket watch which reliably gains about six seconds a day when face-up; the difference due to transportation is barely noticable.

To answer your question directly, you should have no significant change in rate.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's impressive only 1 second... I'd be well happy with that


----------



## GavH (Sep 6, 2009)

I assume it's the Standard grade 2824-2 that's in the M5? If so, +1 is exceptional. I tinkered with my ID-3077 and got it down to between +5 and +10 and suspected that someone who knew what they were doing could work wonders with it. Too many people say the standard grade movement isn't capable of COSC specs. I can't see why not other than it's relatively low grade finish. That said, mine certainly needed some time bedding in before it got anywhere near a decent standard. Out of the box it was about +30!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've heard on more than one occasion that Griff is pretty good at regulating these... allbeit with his trusty cocktail stick


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I've heard on more than one occasion that Griff is pretty good at regulating these... allbeit with his trusty cocktail stick


Careful............this might prompt me to tell you about it again!!!! :grin:

NEVER used a cocktail stick by the way nor toothpick


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

+1 is very good for a 2824 movement ,it can change slightly due to position+temp hence why some watches say 'adjusted to 3 positions etc.

valves rule, just noticed your sig , do you build valve amps from stratch?


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Seems to have moved a bit.

Over last eight days has averaged about 3.3 seconds a day - looks like the one second was a temporary blip.

Anybody advise which way it's best to lay it at night as this is when it seems to gain most. At the mo it's laying with the face vertical, with 12 down (ie upside down), which in my initial test seemed to be best. Are all the movements the same with regard to overnight position, or will some be better placed differently to others?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

3 *point 3*   :hi:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lol 3.3 is still very good for an auto watch (or manual for that matter) , chris i wouldnt worry about what way the watch sits at night, some ppl become obsessed with mechanical timekeeping  ,they should have gone the quartz route  ,personally i cant understand why anyone would need a watch that accurate ,unless theres someone here who sets atomic clocks for a living


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

3.3 was just the average (total gain / number of days)

I'm not worried about a few seconds either way - it'll get put back each month or so when there are fewer than 31 days in the month.

Interest in which way up is purely academic, as I guess all these movements are the same, so assuming they all have a preferred way up at night to gain or lose the least.

I made a conscious choice to go automatic, away from quartz, but still interested in other peoples experiences


----------

